# Hirsch Strap... Crap?



## Mr Frisbee (Sep 21, 2012)

Received a Hirsch Lizard strap at about noon today (they were recommended by members on here).

By 11pm tonight, after 11 hours on my wrist (sitting at my desk all day), this is what it looks like...

Could it be a fake? (Came from an Ebay seller - lots of straps, good feedback, new strap).


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That looks like a rather cheap lacquered strap. Have a look at the Hirsch website and see if they even do a lacquered strap.

Later,

William


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Hirsch is one of the best strap makers in the world, however the lizard used by Hirsch are made by  . To be honest the strap you are showing looks like it died from natural causes in China, could be a fake. Hirsch are also guarenteed for 1 year so get your money back if possible, Â£33 -Â£58 depending on the type.

I have several Hirsch with no problems.

Sorry you have a problem.

Although I bought some Levi belts for my jeans in Italy, they fell apart after a week. Cheap copies.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

It looks like a cheap copy I've had a Few Hirsch straps and never had a problem


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

had a few hirsch, all were good. better than that shown. deeply suspect.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

That strap looks really s**t, I would be surprised if it was genuine. I've got a few Hirsch straps and none look like that after 5 years of wear :huh:

Edit It seems Gaz & Dez are on the same wavelength


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Ditto, have several Hirschs, you really have to abuse them to wear them out.

Show us the inside of the strap, it should be marked. Did you get any packaging with it? And... who was the seller?


----------



## Mr Frisbee (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks all. I have no doubt that Hirsch are highly regarded and happy to have another go. I have informed them directly of the problem and pointed them to look at it here.

This one was from E-Bay from a seller who seemed fine (I had asked a question first etc). The problem was that Watch Obsession (who seem to be the experts) did not have this strap in 17mm as I think this one is old stock as there is no longer a 17mm one in the Hirsch catalogue and I do not want to "squeeze" an 18mm one in.

The inside of the strap is stamped etc (see the listing here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321034952667?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649)

I am sure there is no problem getting my money back. Now I just need to find someone who makes one of these in 17mm - ideally with no stitching (bit smarter on the watch).


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Never had any problems with Hirsch.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm on my phone so can't see the pics on the eBay listing in great detail, but it looks used to me.

I too, have had Hirsch straps and never had a problem.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Another thumbs up for Hirsch, good quality. Sorry that your's appears suspect.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

How much did you pay?

Probably a fake IMHO,

Cheers Martin


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr Frisbee said:


> The problem was that Watch Obsession (who seem to be the experts) did not have this strap in 17mm as I think this one is old stock as there is no longer a 17mm one in the Hirsch catalogue and I do not want to "squeeze" an 18mm one in.


In my experience a 1mm squeeze isn't a squeeze at all. The 1/2mm at each side is negligible, so not a problem at all. (For the sake of total honesty, this has always been 20 > 19mm but I'm sure the same would apply.) if I were you, I wouldn't let the extra mm limit your choices...

HTH


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Jack used Hirsch straps when he wasn't able to source originals. Never had any problems with them, even the cheap Â£5 Hirsch ones he got from his watchie. If I can find a new 17mm Brown in his collection, you can have it. Will check for Gold vintage Omega buckles too. I know he's got a lot of vintage Omega stainless, but I keep on finding more stuff!!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I've had plenty of Hirsch straps and I'm tempted to agree with the others - that's a fake.

Google 17mm lizard strap - there seem to be plenty around. Good luck.


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

The punch holes in your photo show very shady work so I would be surprised if your strap is genuine.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Unfortunately a large number of famous brands on eBay seem to be fake , and having a few hirsch straps and found their quality very good , I would guess that it's a fake I'm afraid.

Just to add I've had a fake omega bracelet , omega buckle and even had fake Braun toothbrush heads from eBay. It seems they really will fake anything


----------



## jeahgreg (Jun 8, 2008)

I've never owned a Hirsch but have handled them plenty - and they seem very well made so I'd be surprised if this was real!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Like several people posting before me, I agree with the fact that you've bought a fake. I've only ever had Hirsch straps that were of excellent quality. Sorry to hear this....


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Any photos of the back of the strap? It may provide further indication of its authenticity.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

jeffvader said:


> Jack used Hirsch straps when he wasn't able to source originals. Never had any problems with them, even the cheap Â£5 Hirsch ones he got from his watchie. If I can find a new 17mm Brown in his collection, you can have it. Will check for Gold vintage Omega buckles too. I know he's got a lot of vintage Omega stainless, but I keep on finding more stuff!!


That's a really nice gesture.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Stinch said:


> jeffvader said:
> 
> 
> > Jack used Hirsch straps when he wasn't able to source originals. Never had any problems with them, even the cheap Â£5 Hirsch ones he got from his watchie. If I can find a new 17mm Brown in his collection, you can have it. Will check for Gold vintage Omega buckles too. I know he's got a lot of vintage Omega stainless, but I keep on finding more stuff!!
> ...


Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

If you look at the pattern of the skin it is different to a Hirsch original, could be a road kill.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Haggis said:


> If you look at the pattern of the skin it is different to a Hirsch original, could be a road kill.


I can see if you stick it's tail in it's mouth and push down hard, that'll work as a buckle, but just how do you get the body through the spring bars without ripping the legs off Haggis? :lol:












Dancin' the Night Away!


----------



## Mr Frisbee (Sep 21, 2012)

jeffvader said:


> Jack used Hirsch straps when he wasn't able to source originals. Never had any problems with them, even the cheap Â£5 Hirsch ones he got from his watchie. If I can find a new 17mm Brown in his collection, you can have it. Will check for Gold vintage Omega buckles too. I know he's got a lot of vintage Omega stainless, but I keep on finding more stuff!!


Yes, please PM me if you find anything. Not sourced a buckle yet - not so urgent, need the strap first so I know the size. (I do not know who Jack is was though).

I know Hirsch are highly regarded and this is surely a one off - I just would not expect to find fakes of something so limited. Also, there are very few of them around if they are fakes. Normally the market would be flooded. All in all it just seems rather odd.

As for finding another suitable strap, well, as you all know, finding the "right" item (be it a watch or a strap), is never that simple. There are plenty of others around, but this was the right size, ideal colour and a good price (well perhaps we know why). I wanted a Hirsch and I did not want to trim it. I know half a mm is not much, but if I put that on and then posted it here, the second thing someone would say is "but that strap is a bit of a tight fit" and I would say it every time I showed someone the watch... :yes:

Is it a crime to use a Rotary strap? This one is quite nice (I would rather without the stitching though)...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Mr Frisbee said:


> Is it a crime to use a Rotary strap? This one is quite nice (I would rather without the stitching though)...


With an Omega buckle on it , it would be fine , who would know when its on your wrist (you of course before someone else says it ) but that would be it .


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The listing stated "new with tags" so if in fact didn't come with Hirsch packaging, ebay buyer protection may be in full force.

Gary (Watch Obsession) is a gent I'd try working with him.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> The listing stated "new with tags" so if in fact didn't come with Hirsch packaging, ebay buyer protection may be in full force.
> 
> Gary (Watch Obsession) is a gent I'd try working with him.


It didn't come from Watch Obsession, but the sentiment is right.


----------



## Mr Frisbee (Sep 21, 2012)

I had originally been in touch with Gary and he did not have the 17mm version (I know it does not matter etc). Will probably go back to him once Hirsch/Ebay member matter is sorted out.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

If you go onto that well known sales site (named after the 2nd longest river in the world in South America) and search for 17mm watch straps, on page 2 one comes up that looks good quality and might suit your watch. It's a Crocodile Grain Watchband Havana 17mm Watch band by deBeer for Â£20 I think.

I should also add that all Hirsch I've had have been good quality and came with a tag fixed to the moveable keeper which didn't seem to be on the one you bought. I've bought several from Gary who's service is good. Watchbandcenter in Germany also stock 17mm bands.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Mr Frisbee said:


> Yes, please PM me if you find anything. Not sourced a buckle yet - not so urgent, need the strap first so I know the size. (I do not know who Jack is was though).


He's my late husband, who was a collector.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

tall_tim said:


> It didn't come from Watch Obsession, but the sentiment is right.


To be clear, I understand that. My point was that I've had good dealings with Gary.


----------



## Mr Frisbee (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, to close this topic off, seems the strap was certainly not fake, but part of a massive batch of offloaded old stock from WOS (big watch retailer). Part of 18,000 straps sold to another smaller up-market retailer who was selling them on ebay. Gary at WatchObession knew about them too. Seems they were either much older than they thought and or badly stored and have begun to rot.

Anyway, strap going back for a refund and I will just have to stick with the people like Gary who know what they are doing and get "fresh" stock.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Mr Frisbee said:


> Well, to close this topic off, seems the strap was certainly not fake, but part of a massive batch of offloaded old stock from WOS (big watch retailer). Part of 18,000 straps sold to another smaller up-market retailer who was selling them on ebay. Gary at WatchObession knew about them too. Seems they were either much older than they thought and or badly stored and have begun to rot.
> 
> Anyway, strap going back for a refund and I will just have to stick with the people like Gary who know what they are doing and get "fresh" stock.


Sorry to hear that. The seller's pic of the underside looked legit, but the pic was poor.

I'm told that when Hirsch was partnered with Speidel in the US the quality declined. I bought a NOS genuine croc (20mm black) in 2010 or so from a NYC ebayer, fortunately the strap and its condition were still good. I'll gave be watchful as I'm on the lookout for more. Now wishing I'd bought more from that feller.

Have you inquired with our host?


----------

